# RO right or equlibrium?



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Wasn't quite sure what section to put this in so it's going inthis section of the forums. 

Due to the craziness of my water and the fact I can never get the quality to be consistent out of the tap, I'm going with straight DI water instead of mixing it with my tap. As far as my tests tell me, the filter strips everything out of the water, like an RO unit would but much cheaper and no waste water. For those curious, it's the Aquarium Pharm. Tap water filter. Anyway, no gH, kH, nitrates or anything after it's filtered.

My question is what should I use to put all the things the plants and the fish especially need back in the water? The gH, kH and trace minerals the fish need specifically.
I know there are a variety of products out there for this purpose, was wondering if anyone had reccomendations? RO Right seems to fit the bill, putting all 3 back in.

And yes, I know I could buy the different ingredients in bulk and mix them myself to get the same effect cheaper but I'm not that confident about doing that quite yet, still new to this.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The line of Kent or Seachem ferts are good to replace the nutrients, but remember you will need to use more than before since the RO water does not contain any nutrients.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Either one will work fine. Personally I would choose Seachem's Equilibrium for a variety of reasons. One being they are an APC sponsor. Another is they are an independent business and Kent is now a part of the mega Central Pets conglomerate and I'm all for supporting the little guy when I can.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

*blinks a few times then sighs and pinches the bridge of his nose between his fingers* Oiy...that was really quite silly of me wasn't it? I completely forgot Seachem was one of our sponsors...Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Not only that, but Equilibrium supplies a good amount of K.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it possible to reconstitue water without the products listed above? With say, the dry chems availiable at gregwatson?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

SnyperP said:


> Is it possible to reconstitue water without the products listed above? With say, the dry chems availiable at gregwatson?


Hi
Certainly there is a better way. With dry chemicals one can control all the variables for good plant growth. Here in these articles you can read all about it. There is how to dose and maintain Ca, Mg and KH levels in both, RO/DI and tap.

Edward


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

True, you could do that. I was more looking for something that has the gH, kH and various traces the fish and plants need that would normally be found in the water, for ease of use.
With all due respect to Edward, who has done a lot of work on the PPS (good reading/info source btw), better is a relative term.

I know in my head if I dosed all the various elements, I could reconsitute the water correctly and not only save money but indivualize the amounts to my tank's need. But I'm still new to all this and the idea of doing that doesn't leave me warm and fuzzy. Lurking in the back of my mind is the thought "I missed something, I know I did...but what?" I'd be so worried I wouldn't enjoy my tank.
The other question of course being, I know what traces the plant's need in their water, but what traces do fish need? The exact same as plants or different? 

If I dosed all the elements seperately (and correctly beign the important part), would the tank be as healthy as could be? Heck yes.

But for my peace of mind, I stick to commercial products. I love my fish and my plants, and would love to have them in perfect health. But I need to balance the time and effort on the tank to how much I enjoy it. If I'm not enjoying it, why do it? It's a hobby and supposed to be enjoed.
Are commercial products a bit more expensive? Yeah they are.
But they allow me to keep a beautiful tank with much less work and worry and to keep enjoying my hobby. 

If you know what your doing and feel confident, dosing with the different chemicals is the best way for your wallet and your tank's health.
If you don't know or don't feel confident, commercial products might be the best way. They'll let you enjoy the beauty of a healthy tank while feeling secure in the knowledge there are teams of people making sure the stuff you use is the best you can buy.

Everything is relative, especially methods on doing things.


----------

